# Black Walnuts-to plant



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Our wildlife club would like to get nuts from black walnut trees to plant in our area. They do grow here but the nut crop is short. The plan would be to give them out to locals and to bow hunters that would stick them in along the Sheyenne River. Bismarck is supposed to have a supply but I don't know who to contact there. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Deer will not be able to crack them. Contract ND Forestry Dept or Agriculture dept and plant oaks or Russian olives instead.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Deer will not be able to crack them. Contract ND Forestry Dept or Agriculture dept and plant oaks or Russian olives instead.


Why does it matter if deer can't eat them? Black walnuts tend to be good, solid, straight trees. Perfect for bow stands. Squirrels love them. I have a black walnut tree in my front yard, but the squirrels have picked it clean for two years straight. If any fall before they get to them, I'll be sure to keep them for you, Dick.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Any new mast source would take pressure off the acorn crop from burr oaks. I am trying the same thing with hazel nut bushes too. Long term out, with the new diseases and pests, we need a wider variety of trees than are here now. One of the problems with burr oak is that they have to germinate as soon as they fall, versus some other nuts than lay over winter. Red oak acorns would be apprecaited too. We have done the same with buck eyes.

These are hazel we have put in.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dick try calling Lincoln Oaks nursery in Bismarck.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Will do, thanks for the tip. :thumb:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Got the nuts lined up, thanks to the Minnesota boys. Many thanks.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

As a kid one of our neighbors had a chestnut tree in his yard, deer used to love those, I haven't seen another tree like that, don't know if they just don't grow around here or what.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad you found some wal nuts close by. this years crop was horriable due to the ealy frost we had right when they bloomed. I do how ever have a 5 gallon pail full in my pole barn. I would ship them for the cost of flat rate USPS. If you need more let me know.

Our hickory nuts and acorns suffered the same fate this year.

We have a Chestnut tree in our front yard and just planted another one we bought this fall. No nuts this year off the one either. That early spring frost got a lot of stuff.

 Al


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Al, thank you for the offer but we are good now. We planted about 300 for the wildlife club, gave away a couple hundred more, and this week 2 guys sent 2 five gal pails full. We are going to set out pails of nuts in town, "free-take some" to move the rest of them. There is a nursery in MN called Badgerset that is working on various nut varieties for northern areas. I think that is where I bought the hazelnut bushes, but I don't remember.

Next year the wildlife club would like to try red oak acorns. They germinate in the spring rather than the fall like burr oak so they might have a better chance.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The red oaks need to freeze. we put then in samll pots just under the top of the soil and place them in freezers. set them out in the spring and plant the seedlings in the following fall.

 Al


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Al, do you have any red oak acorns from this year? I'd buy them from you and get a one year head start.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

We've had squirrels all over the place for several years. I could set on my back porch with a wrist rocket and get a limit any day of the season. This year there are very few around, this spring was bad for them.* Not one nut tree had any nuts because the blooms all got froze while they were in bloom.* I have a 5 gallon pail of walnuts from the pickings a year ago, all I have. This year the farmers all had wheat around us so the squerrils had to go almost a half mile to get to the corn even.

I would be happy to send you a flat rate box full for the cost of the shipping flat rate USPS. That would be one bunch of acorns.

Sorry.

 Al


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

1-800-WE-GOT-WALNUTS!!!!! Last fall I planted about 150 black walnuts along an old RR right of way, thanks to to generosity of some fellows from Nebraska, Ohio, Pennsylvania, and Minnesota. I gave the rest away through the local wildlife club and the Garden Shop here in Valley City. The walnuts appear to be growing like gangbusters.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Was a good wet year here for things to grow from seed. Looks good there too.

Hickory nuts are starting to fall here. shouldn't be to long before the Acorns start.

 Al


----------

